# Fish Flakes ???



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

OK,
I see the fish flakes listed under everybody's name. AND I found out how to spend them :wink: (Click on shops - located above) My question is...how do we earn them :?: Can anyone please help? I looked in FAQs already.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

you need people to donate them to you, for posting something that helped them etc.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Shiny Fish d00d,
Is there an article anywhere that explains it a bit more? Does everyone start out with flakes?


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

this is a thread on the same topic with many more replies and more info:

http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=18

Also i am pretty sure you start out with 0 fish flakes and if you have any they have been given to you by somone.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks again $hiny! I'll check out that post


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

You get them for posting, creating topics, just visiting the boards. You can also have them donated to you as mentioned before. Mark mentioned it in other topic on Fish Flakes.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I earned 10 fish flakes with that last post.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ehrgh...! I got much. But so many negative Karma, don't know why?


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp @ Thu Jan 27 said:


> Ehrgh...! I got much. But so many negative Karma, don't know why?


yea that dosent matter much because anybodybody can give you negative karma....kinda a useless feature and i doubt many people pay much attention to it....also some talk of it being removed


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

My dogma got run over by my karma.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol Hey! I had +5/-5 ! IS it the balance in orientation's conception? Just kidding!
Yeah, you're right This feature is unuceesary!


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

lol careful how you spend, idk what i did but i lost 150 flakes :roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I SPENT. But that's worth! The name's cool. I'll wait until it's 150 for a GLOWIIINNNNGGGG effect! :-D


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha, thanx for the info everyone now i think we all understand


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Not that it is real important.....but these fish flakes have me confused. I had twenty after making a post, then lost 10, and have been unable to get any more. I recall on the first day the new format was up, I was getting them for everything I looked at. So ho do these really work?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I think that as you surf thru the forums, answer..., your fish flakes raise. As well as others donate you, too.
How could you lose 10? ??? Did you donate?


----------

